# أسباب التحدث أثناء النوم...!!



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2009)

*أسباب التحدث أثناء النوم !! 

التحدث أثناء النوم يعتبر تفريغ لما في داخلك من قلق أو اضطراب نفسي وتزداد فرصه التحدث أثناء النوم إذا ذهبت إلى النوم وأنت متعب ذهنيا أو جسديا .. بل ومن الغريب انك يمكن أن تتحدث وأنت نائم بأشياء لا تستطيع التحدث بها أمام الآخرين .

واليكم بعض النصائح الهامة لتفادي هذه الأشياء : 
*عدم الكتمان والإفصاح بما يجول في خاطرك لأصحابك لأخوك مثلا .

*أيضا عليك بالتفاؤل وعدم اليأس.

*يجب عليك دائماً ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام وعليك بالتغذية المفيدة للجسم من الفيتامينات والأملاح والمعادن التي تساعدك على استرجاع طاقتك المفقودة و تشعرك بالتحسن و الارتياح الدائم. 

*حاول أن تذهب إلى النوم غير متعب الجسد " يعني عدم المحاولة ببذل مجهود خرافي أثناء النهار" أو مرهق الفكر " بمعني اصح نام وأنت بالك مرتاح ولا تفكر في أي شيء قبل النوم.


*كما يفضل اجتناب شرب المنبهات كالشاي والقهوة ويمكن الاستعانة بالمشروبات المهدئة كالينسون وعدم ملئ المعدة بالطعام قبل النوم مباشرة .


_أما عن الجانب الدوائي فلا تقلق فانك لست بحاجة إلى أي علاج .​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*المهم ان لما بيحصل كده الكلام اصلا مبيبقاش مفهوم هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا دونا موضوع جميل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يناير 2009)

الحمد لله ماعملتهاش ولا مره 

هههههههههههههه 

ربنا يستر 

ميرررررررسى على المعلومات يا دونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليكي يا دونا على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتكِ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (23 يناير 2009)

ميرسيييييييي يا دونا
موضوع جميل اوى 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)

معلومات مهمة ونصائح اهم

شكرااااااا لكي اختي دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا دون دون 
موضوع جميل جدااااااا
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يناير 2009)

ياخبر يادونا
دة أنا مفضوحة فى موضوع النوم دة مش بعيد أكون بجيب فى سيرتك كل يوم وأنا نايمة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *المهم ان لما بيحصل كده الكلام اصلا مبيبقاش مفهوم هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا دونا موضوع جميل*



*عندك حق انا كان ليا واحده صاحبتى كنا بنسافر كتير مع بعض وكانت كل يوم بليل بتصحى وتتكلم كلام كتيير مش مفهوم وكنت كل مره اتخض ومكملش نومى ههههه
ميرسى يا كوكى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> الحمد لله ماعملتهاش ولا مره
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*اشعررررررررررفك يا كوكو مش انت بتبقى نايم :t30: ههههههه
ميرسى على مشاركتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا ليكي يا دونا على المعلومات
> ربنا يبارك حياتكِ​



*نورررتى يا قمرررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسيييييييي يا دونا
> موضوع جميل اوى
> تسلم ايدك



*ميرسى على مشاركتك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات مهمة ونصائح اهم
> 
> شكرااااااا لكي اختي دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*نورت الموضوع يا كليموووو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى يا دون دون
> موضوع جميل جدااااااا
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك​*



*نورتى يا قمر بمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> ياخبر يادونا
> دة أنا مفضوحة فى موضوع النوم دة مش بعيد أكون بجيب فى سيرتك كل يوم وأنا نايمة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*مش راحمااااانى حتى وانتى نايمه
يا سااااتر عليكى
الغربه غيرتك وبقيتى شريره يا نونو 
لا نونو ايه بقى تلاقيكى طولتى دلوقتى :t30: هههههههههه​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2009)

مرسي يا غلية علي النصايح المهمة ديه


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> مرسي يا غالية علي النصايح المهمة ديه



*ميرسى على مشاركتك يا كينج
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2009)

كما يفضل اجتناب شرب المنبهات كالشاي والقهوة ويمكن الاستعانة بالمشروبات المهدئة كالينسون وعدم ملئ المعدة بالطعام قبل النوم مباشرة .ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــطيب بالنسبه لو شربنا يتذكرون برضه هيكون نفس الكلام ههههههههههههه .... ميرسىي ادونتى ياقمر بجد نصايح الحلوة دى ... ربنا يستر عليكى دنيا واخرى :*


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

معلومات جميلة جـــدا شكرا يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2009)

twety قال:


> كما يفضل اجتناب شرب المنبهات كالشاي والقهوة ويمكن الاستعانة بالمشروبات المهدئة كالينسون وعدم ملئ المعدة بالطعام قبل النوم مباشرة .ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــطيب بالنسبه لو شربنا يتذكرون برضه هيكون نفس الكلام ههههههههههههه .... ميرسىي ادونتى ياقمر بجد نصايح الحلوة دى ... ربنا يستر عليكى دنيا واخرى :*



*هههههههههه
 نورتى يا توتاييتى يا عسل انتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> معلومات جميلة جـــدا شكرا يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​


*
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (31 يناير 2009)

صدقا" يا دونا انا اتكلم و انا نائم فقط عندما اكون متعب ومرهق 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> صدقا" يا دونا انا اتكلم و انا نائم فقط عندما اكون متعب ومرهق
> ربنا يباركك



*بيتهيألى فى كتير بيحصل معاهم ده وخصوصا لما بيكون يوم عمل مشحون بالاحداث مع الارهاق بيحصل كده .. ميرسى يا جريس على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 فبراير 2009)

_مشكوره كتيييير دونا لمعلوماتك ونصائحك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## hiii3 (5 فبراير 2009)

هو كلام مظبوط وصح بس لما  بتكلم  وانا نيمه  محدش بيفهم الكلام


----------



## sara A (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل
ونشكر ربنا لسه محصلش.....
ربنا معاكى


----------



## شاهير (6 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جدا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه  وسلام الرب يكون معك امين


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2009)

*thanx dona for topic*
*god with you*
**​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوره كتيييير دونا لمعلوماتك ونصائحك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرسى يا تونى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2009)

hiii3 قال:


> هو كلام مظبوط وصح بس لما  بتكلم  وانا نيمه  محدش بيفهم الكلام



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2009)

sara a قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل
> ونشكر ربنا لسه محصلش.....
> ربنا معاكى



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2009)

شاهير قال:


> اشكرك جدا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه  وسلام الرب يكون معك امين



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *thanx dona for topic*
> *god with you*
> **​


----------



## وليم تل (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا دونا
على النصائح الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على النصائح الرائعة
> مودتى​


----------

